
Ask HN: Move to Puerto Rico and Pay No Federal Income Tax? - randomacct3847
A friend told me you pay no federal personal income tax if you are a resident of Puerto Rico. Upon Googling it, it seems to be true. If I have an upcoming IPO windfall, what is the downside of moving to Puerto Rico for a year to sell while a resident there? It all seems too good to be true.
======
gigatexal
Maybe to a CPA and a lawyer? Or in the very least one of the stack exchange
properties. Seems odd to seek such advice here but I would be interested if
anyone else has found this loop hole and used it too I guess.

